# Something's wrong with my pig HELP!!



## laurenbeautyroom (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi
I have two rescued "micro" pigs. Today they were in gardens as normal and was quite hot anyway when I came to take them back in their field for their food Poppy would not move. The other pig is totally fine. She turned down carrots which she never does, Eventually she moved back into the field but was really slow, she normally runs everywhere, she was all wobbly and went straight in her bed in the stable.
She is making funny noises like a cough. She doesn't feel hot, she doesn't have diarhea. She didn't have any food and just got in bed.
Her nose isn't runny either.
Is it heatstroke or something worse. I'm really worried she was fine till maybe 2-3pm today then at 6 was obviously unwell.
Any advice would be great I am very worried.
Thank you


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

best advice i can give you is to get a vet to her now, it really sounds like she needs to see one, heat stroke wouldnt make her cough, she may have an infection of sorts


----------

